# HoopMaster kit for Brother PR600II



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

So I been playing around with my new to me Brother PR600II. I plan on using it primarily to put school logos on polo shirts and t-shirts. As I was working with it hooping became a nightmare so I searched this site and learned about the HoopMaster. Apparently you guys like it a lot. My question is what is a good place to purchase it? I have been looking at HoopMasters website and Allstictch.com They want $660 for the brother kit, would you guys advise getting this? Are there any cheaper alternatives? I have been spending a lot of money lately but I do not think I can really get away from not getting this with me being a nob. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think you could get it cheaper.
Just buy it, it is worth every penny!

Here in europe it is a lot more expensive so i had to pay far more!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep an eye on digitsmith.com or join the PR600 Yahoo group, occasionally you see them pop up for sale but they usually go pretty quickly.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

PM rramirez on this site he told me he has a standard hoopmaster for sale , I'm looking for the Mighty hoop version ( Magnetic hoops ) or I would have got his 
Good guy I bought my fast frames from him 
Larry


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

The mighty hoops are AMAZING. I live in South Africa and have had to import what I want. Not cheap - believe me - but ABSOLUTELY worth it. I have ordered 3 times over the past year to build up my collection. There is now a 7.25" hoop available which is not even listed yet on their web-site. I only saw it mentioned on their Facebook page. Just get 2 hoops for each fixture so that you can have a second garment ready while the first is stitching. Contact Jesse at Hoopmaster. He is REALLY helpful.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandhopper, I'm pretty sure it's the same system. When you buy the mightyhoops they come with the fixture to attach it to the table of your regular hoopmaster board. Of course you can purchase the hoop alone (which I did), but I'm pretty sure there isn't a mighty hoop board. The new one you get off hoopmaster has the new holes for the larger hoops. If you get the older board and a new large mighty hoop then there should be a template to drill the holes on your own included with it. 

I love the mighty hoops. My only problem is that I can't afford the system or another one right now and I really need the new 7.5". 

For the original poster. Look for round hoops for your pr machine. With round hoops you can move the hoop a little to get it square. Much easier than the odd square ones that comes with it.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Stich.
I can't send you a reply to your PM until you make some space by deleting something. :-(


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

drdoct said:


> Sandhopper, I'm pretty sure it's the same system. When you buy the mightyhoops they come with the fixture to attach it to the table of your regular hoopmaster board. Of course you can purchase the hoop alone (which I did), but I'm pretty sure there isn't a mighty hoop board. The new one you get off hoopmaster has the new holes for the larger hoops. If you get the older board and a new large mighty hoop then there should be a template to drill the holes on your own included with it.
> 
> I love the mighty hoops. My only problem is that I can't afford the system or another one right now and I really need the new 7.5".
> 
> The mighy hoops take a differnt holder that goes on the main board , if you go to there web site you can see all the parts to make the mighty hoop system It cost about $600 to get the 5 inch hoop set up


----------



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

Hoopmaster and mighty hoops is the same company. They have a setup to use mighty hoops in the hoopmaster. I am pretty sure I am going to purchase it. The mighty hoops look too easy to use.


----------

